# Liberty University Snowflex



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just try to get out of there without being infected by the crazy.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I thought it looked ridiculous at first (had to google as I never heard of it before). But after giving some consideration, and seeing the kids performing tricks I could only dream of, I give it a thumbs up! Have fun out there:thumbsup:


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

im worried it will be like msnow, which was terrible. has anyone ridden both?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

I struggled at first because you cannot carve hard on it. 
https://plus.google.com/photos/102710313147270211623/albums/5376530665961139553


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there much terrain for folks that don't do boxes rails and jumps ? Like for a guy like me that just wants to fool around and practice a little ?


----------



## CalvaryCougar33 (Sep 6, 2017)

So 5 years later but I've found out that snowflex doesn't handle reverse camber boards well. I went back to camber and it's almost just like snow

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvaryCougar33 (Sep 6, 2017)

CalvaryCougar said:


> heading up to liberty on thursday and excited to ride the snowflex, but after searching the forum for reviews, and riding msnow, im a little worried about how much fun it will be. I have a camber board and a rocker board, which one should I use? Is this stuff as bad as msnow?


And apparently I replied to my old SN :embarrased1:


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

It was rad to take my ripper daughter there last year, and she was sending tricks just off the knoll.


----------

